# C section 2nd time around - experiences ??



## Cleo (Feb 4, 2016)

A question for anyone who's had more than 1 c section (so not a diabetes question as such).

Im 9 weeks pregnant with my second.  Last time around, the induction failed miserably (due to a very bad reaction to the prostaglandin pessary) and I ended up needing an emergency CS under GA.  The recovery was *ok*.  Not exactly fantastic but it was OK.

Although its still early days Ive been thinking about birthing options.  There's no way in h**l that anyone is coming near me with a prostaglandin pessary - I point blank refuse an induction.  Its not even up for discussion.  But this leaves me with very little choice …. I'll probably need to have an elective CS.  I don't know how I feel about that.  My son will be around 2.5 years.  I have a good support network but the thought of having major abdominal surgery and then having a toddler and newborn to deal with makes me feel a bit uneasy.   Has anyone had any experiences with this sort of thing ??

thanks in advance xx


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2016)

I had a C section with my second pregnancy, but not with my first. I didn't really have time to think about it beforehand, as I was blue lighted in as an emergency, and if you do find yourself in a situation, you just cope because you have to! I don't think I really found having stitches in made much difference, the real killer is having a baby who's up all night and a toddler who is full of beans at 6am and wants to play!
My son was 3 at the time. I did call in a lot of favours, if people offered, I took them up on it! I was in hospital nearly a week, with OH at home looking after 3yr old, then he went back to work when I got home. ( I expect you get thrown out much sooner these days) I managed to get away without lifting 3 yr old, I just did everything at his level, I think. Not being allowed to drive was the worst bit, but I got a neighbour to take son to nursery, and I was back driving after a month.( Hospital said 6 weeks, but check with your Car insurance co. They said I could drive once I was sure I could press brake pedal firmly enough to do an emergency stop.)

I had got organised beforehand, eg, filled the freezer and cupboards so I didn't run out of anything vital. And I decided nobody was going to come to any harm if I hadn't changed the beds or hoovered for weeks. I think that's the key, only do what's vital, and get anyone you can to help!

Congratulations, by the way, and I hope you have a hassle free pregnancy!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2016)

Well they kick you out after 4 days after a hysterectomy, and I think it's 48 hours now after a Caesarian.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 4, 2016)

I had sections with both of mine, emergency first one and elected as baby was breech and I have a bizarre womb, for second.  I was very worried, but the second one was much easier, recovery much quicker.  The positives were I was able to plan to have my parents there to look after my 3 year old etc.  I was out on day 3.  Having a new baby and a toddler is a challenge which ever way you look at it and being unable to drive for a couple of weeks forces you to seek out help that you might not have done otherwise - which is a positive thing.


----------



## Cleo (Feb 6, 2016)

Many thanks ladies that's very helpful
We live in central London so don't actually have a car , i tend to walk everywhere (if possible) or get the bus / tube if I need to go further afield . 
Thanks again for the reassurance ! xxx


----------

